# 1990 240 will not idle Answer ASAP



## hitdaswitch (Jan 21, 2004)

I found a 240 for 700 and the only thing wrong with it from what i can see is that it will not idle at all. u have to keep the engine revd to keep it going what could be cuasing this and how much would it run me to get it fixed!


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Are u planning a swap?


----------



## hitdaswitch (Jan 21, 2004)

not with in the next six months i dont have the money to swap it out right now


----------



## hitdaswitch (Jan 21, 2004)

the engine it self only has 38,000 miles on it he just put it in it is a KA.the guy said he had check everything but the vacumn tubes or whatever their called becuase he doesn't know much about them.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

So its not idling at All? I'd say theres a list of things that could be wrong... MAFS,Fuel pump, fuel reg, injectors, Vac lines, off timing, bad valves, even in my case a history of overheating and a broken tensioner that i didn't know about... I went though all of those... as for the price check my sig... could be less could be more... Do you have a daily driven? If not and u want to repair... start low and do a timing and compression test.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

S***!!! I havent even drove my car in 6 months cause i should have used the repair money towards a swap!!! But i got the money now so I'll be CA powered in a week or 2.


----------



## hitdaswitch (Jan 21, 2004)

is it a good buy? If i could save up the money and do the swap instead.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Do you have a Daily driver?


----------



## hitdaswitch (Jan 21, 2004)

yeah i do have one


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

when i took off my stock intake and put it back on(dont ask why). I had the same problem because to two tubes that connect to it were not connected.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

so lets get this straight....youve found a 240 for 700 with a good body and stuff, no leaks, rust, nothings fucked up, except it wont idle....and you have a daily driver....

find 700 dollars, and go low ball the guy saying well blah blah it wont even stay running blah blah blah....try to get it even cheaper if you can...
then bring it home and park it. save your money and buy a front clip. install, enjoy

or you could even try some cheap repairs so you could drive the 240 as it is ...


----------



## teejayhoward (Jan 31, 2004)

Indeed. I'm rather envious of you. $700 for a 240 when I can't find one for any price where I live.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Listen to kelso... If you can get it down to like $350, take it. If you cant... Take it anyways...
You can always go with the demanding approach... Put $500 cash on the hood and ask for the keys...Thats my personal favorite!!! :thumbup:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

if you dont want it, let me buy it


----------



## hitdaswitch (Jan 21, 2004)

just got her!! any body know of a place or a guy that can do a good job on an sr or rb swap around West Virginia near the south east ohio line maybe as far as columbus, ohio.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

hitdaswitch said:


> just got her!! any body know of a place or a guy that can do a good job on an sr or rb swap around West Virginia near the south east ohio line maybe as far as columbus, ohio.


How much did you rack the price down too?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

hey man this is the Nissan Forums.Just a give us a weekend,drinks,pizza and we'll all come over to your house and help you.


----------



## hitdaswitch (Jan 21, 2004)

I kept it at 700 i felt bad for the guy losing his job so i didn't feel like bringing the cost down and the way i c it i steal got it for a damn good price. I just might have to take u guys up on comin over and help me swap it. lol


----------

